# rating retaliation question



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

Most of the time the PAX are good people. But once in a while you have this obnoxious drunk or this smug phony you really don't get along. My question is, if I leave a 1 star, will this PAX know it's me who left this 1 star and leave a 1 star for me later? Uber has made this totally unfair that driver must leave rating immediately after the trip(sometimes when the PAX is watching), and PAX can leave rating much much later. I normally just leave a 3 star for those bad seeds(never left a 1 star even though I'd like to) and hope they don't notice. 

What do you guys think? I know a few 1 star won't hurt but if I start getting a bunch of them due to retaliation it will be pretty bad. 

I've also noticed, that PAX with a lower rating(4.6 or below), tends to have shorter rides. Although they seem to be fine people. Maybe some drivers rate the PAX according to the trip length?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Only one way to find out.
Most are scared of pax retaliating.
I'm not and it hasn't come back to bite me yet.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

im faced with this pretty much every night I'm out there. some retaliation ratings won't hurt me anymore. But if you're just starting, rating honestly could hurt you pretty bad.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes they will...now that we can't change ratings after the ride is over, if you give someone less than 5 stars, Uber will respond to that rating by generating an email to the PAX. No way of hiding it now...


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

rI have noticed that last week or so ALL rides already have a 5 star rating when you complete the ride!
I've made 98 to date and 60 5 star rides. 2 One star. All the rest no rating and I have asked to receive a 5 star rate.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Yes they will...now that we can't change ratings after the ride is over, if you give someone less than 5 stars, Uber will respond to that rating by generating an email to the PAX. No way of hiding it now...


Do we know that for a fact? Or does Uber only send an email if you are dumb enough to explain the reason for a low rating?

I rarely rate pax below 5 stars -- literally, less than 5 out of more than 1,000 rides -- but I NEVER explain why with either Uber or Lyft. As someone said on another thread, I have nothing to prove and no lessons to teach. If I run into a moron, I rate them low for the _benefit of their future drivers_...not for me, and certainly not for them!


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

It would take a lot for me to rate lower than 5 stars. I don’t really fear retaliation but I certainly can see no advantage to rate below 5 stars to any rider unless they are really really bad. It can only lead to bad things. 

Some folks have said it’s for the benefit of future drivers and there is some truth to that but a low passenger rating, although easy to get 5, can be misleading. You never know the reasons why they have it. Maybe the driver was unfair or did so in retaliation before uber stopped you from changing stars. Maybe the passenger didn’t tip and the driver was upset over it. Point being, really, unless the passsenger rating is horrid, it’s really not a solid indicator but a possible indicator. 

So I just rate 5 across the board unless they are awful. For me, giving my logic, I rate all 5’s or 1. There is no 2,3 or 4. 


I won’t go so far as to say the uber rating system is broken but it certainly needs some rethinking. It has lots of room for improvement.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Yes they will...now that we can't change ratings after the ride is over, if you give someone less than 5 stars, Uber will respond to that rating by generating an email to the PAX. No way of hiding it now...


If you don't select a reason, the pax won't get the e-mail.


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

If I recall, all of the PAX have the 5 stars already highlighted when I swipe complete the trip! So, How do you change the
star rating?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Only one way to find out.
> Most are scared of pax retaliating.
> I'm not and it hasn't come back to bite me yet.


I'm being 100% honest with my ratings of pax and the weird thing is, no joke, I've gotten better tipping ratios in the last 2 weeks (pax who tip vs. those who suck donkey balls)

It might be a total coincidence, but I am really loving it!



Autofahrer said:


> If I recall, all of the PAX have the 5 stars already highlighted when I swipe complete the trip! So, How do you change the
> star rating?


What do you mean? You just tap on either one star, two stars, the third star, the fourth star, or The fifth star, depending on what you want to do.



Bpr2 said:


> If you don't select a reason, the pax won't get the e-mail.


 I've never been asked to give a reason for rating someone below five stars, I just tap on the number of stars I want to rate them, and the transaction is over.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Autofahrer said:


> If I recall, all of the PAX have the 5 stars already highlighted when I swipe complete the trip! So, How do you change the
> star rating?


Wow, if you can't figure that one out...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Krit said:


> It would take a lot for me to rate lower than 5 stars. I don't really fear retaliation but I certainly can see no advantage to rate below 5 stars to any rider unless they are really really bad. It can only lead to bad things.
> 
> Some folks have said it's for the benefit of future drivers and there is some truth to that but a low passenger rating, although easy to get 5, can be misleading. You never know the reasons why they have it. Maybe the driver was unfair or did so in retaliation before uber stopped you from changing stars. Maybe the passenger didn't tip and the driver was upset over it. Point being, really, unless the passsenger rating is horrid, it's really not a solid indicator but a possible indicator.
> 
> ...


 Oh, the rating system is ridiculous, but when I accidentally accepted and drove someone who had 4.1 star rating, I certainly understood why she had such a shitty rating. Totally obnoxious, reeked of stale, atrocious cigarette stench, and definitely deserrved the 3 stars I gave her.


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

Julescase said:


> What do you mean? You just tap on either one star, two stars, the third star, the fourth star, or The fifth star, depending on what you want to do.
> .


:thumbsup Thank you. Appreciate the help.



Cableguynoe said:


> Wow, if you can't figure that one out...


Always like a little sarcasm......


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Autofahrer said:


> Always like a little sarcasm......


If you can take the crap you're going to get, then you can stay.

Uber on!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I'm being 100% honest with my ratings of pax and the weird thing is, no joke, I've gotten better tipping ratios in the last 2 weeks (pax who tip vs. those who suck donkey balls)
> 
> It might be a total coincidence, but I am really loving it!


I always wonder if girls get more tips and/or paxs treat girls better when rating


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I always wonder if girls get more tips and/or paxs treat girls better when rating


I treat women better and tip them better, so I have to think others do the same.

We can't help ourselves


----------

